# Going to Chile, where to stay



## Jameson18 (Sep 3, 2007)

My wife and I have been invited to a friend's wedding in Chile, Santiago. Never been to south america, looking forward to this first visit.
Has anyone been there, where to stay recommendations would be appreciated and any notes on airport etc...


----------



## madex (Oct 26, 2007)

Yikes, I've just seen your post.  Hope it is not too late.

It depends where in Chile, Santiago, the capital.  Or Vina del Mar (Valparaiso) which is a port and many lovely areas/beach.  When will you go?

You will enjoy it, it is safe and people are very nice and hospitable.


----------



## IreneLF (Oct 26, 2007)

I too missed this post -sorry.
Santiago is safe and there's much to see/do.
We stayed at Holiday Inn Crowne Plaza which at the time was reasonable and where  world dignitaries stayed. (Since 1991 they have built more upscale hotels i've been told but before that this was IT).  Princess Anne was there on a visit while we were there - and we thought the red carpet they put out was  for us  
This was a well run hotel and in a good location. Although we went a long time ago, it doesn't appear to have changed for the worse.


----------

